# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Artigo sobre iluminação da reefkeeping

## Daniel Teixeira

Vejam este artigo, achei piada algumas das ideias do homem....principalmente no que respeita aos beneficios (ou não) das lampadas de temperatura de cor mais elevada.

thoughts on reef aquarium lightning

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Excelente artigo Daniel !!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais grande não é sempre melhor quando vem ao lighting do recife. A maioria de corais são altamente adaptable a uma escala larga da luz. Os hobbyists com do "exposições tradicionais do recife jardim" devem inclinar-se para o denominador comum o mais baixo ao compensar com o foods/feeding para as espécies photosynthetic satisfeitas não inteiramente pelo acordo no lighting.

O tópico deste artigo foi inspirado pelas conversações refinadas de um desengate aos 2004 IMAC. As conferências do aquário e as reuniões do clube do hometown frequentemente estão avigorando assim! Escutar gastado tempo apresentações, chatting com vendedores, e especial conversar com os aquarists do companheiro nos sidebars (ênfase na barra, em muitos casos... mas produtivo nonetheless) são priceless. Os amigos devem certamente pneu do hearing mim cantar os elogios destes eventos, mas eu incentivo fortemente meus aquarists do companheiro atender ao menos a uma conferência do aquário ou à mostra de comércio por o ano. É uma das maneiras muito mais melhores à rede, recolhe a informação de outra, bem-viajado frequentemente ou bem-lê-a, aquarists, e para avançar nosso conhecimento do passatempo. O dinheiro gastado realmente é um investimento em seu sucesso futuro, além do gratification da instrução e do prazer do fellowship.

Retornando de Chicago, eu fui movido para colocar estes pensamentos para uma consideração de uma das edições as mais challenging e as mais controversas no passatempo: lighting artificial. Minha finalidade não é tentar provar qualquer coisa; Eu não posso fazer aquele aqui. Eu desejo simplesmente dar a pausa dos aquarists do companheiro entre as compras frenéticas e as edições excedentes do lighting dos debates com um lembrete que não há nenhum solução ou produto definitive do lighting a ser encontrados. Eu estou pensando do lembrete poignant do Dr. Shimek a respeito da ciência, mencionado outra vez em IMAC, para paraphrase aqui, "[ a ciência não aponta provar qualquer coisa... mas rather, ajusta acima dois modelos e _os dis_provam um deles ]." A introdução do lighting artificial do recife realmente não pode sempre "ser resolvida," mas evoluirá a tempo.

Demasiada atenção é paga, em minha opinião, aos debates obsessive sobre o que é o "mais melhor" tipo ou cor da lâmpada para corais do recife. A menos que seu tanque for um biotope natural ou um niche específico, o interesse pode ser moot. Os fazendeiros corais e os aquários públicos por sobre 20 anos têm crescido agora corais muito bem sob as lâmpadas (industriais) pesadas da luz do dia, 5.000 - 6.500 K. Muitos aquarists home encontraram também este para ser verdadeiros, com uma ênfase em bulbos coloridos aquecedor quando o crescimento optimal de corais comuns é o interesse preliminar.
Os fabricantes e os investigadores gastam continuamente uma quantidade de tempo enorme e de esforço que tentam melhorar tecnologias do lighting. Similarmente, os aquarists gastam uma quantidade de tempo extraordinária que tenta pesquisar, discutem, defendem, ou determinam o que é o "mais melhor" lighting para um aquário dado do recife. A tudo, eu digo, "mantenha seu olho no prêmio." (uma frase favorita de um outro mentor de meus, Bob inimitable Fenner). Que é ele que nós estão tentando provar? O objetivo em iluminar suas criaturas photosynthetic não é ter a ferragem optimal... mas a saúde optimal dos animais ela mesma, por o que meios. Aqueles meios não podem ser satisfeitos sumària dizendo, "se você quiser manter o coral de x, a seguir você deve ter o lighting de x." Apenas não trabalha essa maneira. O ambiente tridimensional de um sistema aquático é influenciado por muitos fatores. Qualquer um acredita verdadeiramente que todo o esquema de iluminação estandardizado poderia ser "aperfeiçoa" para os organismos que aleatórios e vários nós coletamos dos recifes do mundo quando nós misturamos não somente espécimes dos niches ou dos biotopes diferentes, mas _dos oceanos_ diferentes</I>?

O caso no ponto, deixa a palavra que você começa um coral estabelecido de um aquário com ferragem sabida (tipo, cor e wattagem da lâmpada) com uma medida sabida da luz (no lux). Mesmo tendo o mesmo tipo de ferragem no repouso e colocando o coral em uma profundidade com a mesma leitura do lux, você ainda não pode garantir que o coral começará a mesma iluminação. A qualidade da luz entregada pode ser afetada pela idade e pela temperatura de uma lâmpada, para o exemplo. E a penetração da água em toda a profundidade pode ser afetada (filtrado, refracted, etc..) pelo turbidity, pela claridade ou pela ação da água na superfície. Assim, a colocação do coral de x em uma profundidade que tenha a mesma leitura do lux de y, sob o mesmos tipo e tipo de lâmpada de z, não é garantida ainda. Nós estamos na mercê de algumas realidades muito comuns de aquário-manter-se aqui. Que se o tanque A tiver um bulbo mais velho mas a claridade melhor da água (ozônio diário ou uso semanal do carbono)? Se o tanque B tiver um bulbo mais novo mas uma claridade mais má da água (isto é mais discolorants) podemos nós suceder em começar a mesma leitura do lux em uma profundidade dada? Sim. A qualidade da luz será a mesma? Não. É uma diferença grande bastante a ser concernida aproximadamente? Talvez... ou talvez não. Esta analogia desajeitada fala às limitações de usar o lux, para o exemplo, como uma unidade de medida que assim muitos aquarists implorem com pela esperança de trazer alguma fato ou ciência no debate sobre o lighting do recife. Eu penso de que se eu ouvir um mais hobbyist se queixar que não há nenhuma livro ou lista de referência o lux "necessário" para todos os corais que bonitos quer se manter, mim me rir ao incontinence. Há outros fatores a considerar além das leituras do lux.

As introduções da claridade e do turbidity da água preferivelmente underestimated bruta em minha opinião. Você pode testar para e quantify isto com seus sistemas fàcilmente - lido sobre. Em todos meus cursos, e para todos os aquários eu vi com os anos, surpreende-me ainda ver sistemas de lighting caros tentar perfurar claro embora lâmpadas sujas com os pontos de água neles, através das lentes e das tampas do vidro ou do acrílico com poeira e rastejamento de sal, ou simplesmente através da água turbid ou unclear. Os problemas com turbidity são especificamente relativamente uncommon; poucos tanques têm realmente problemas regulares e persistentes com matéria particulate suspendida. Para aqueles que , para saber que é um impediment severo à penetração da luz na profundidade. Pela comparação, nós podemos olhar a alguma da pesquisa completa feita sobre sterilizers UV para determinar seu efficacy (é crítico bombear somente a água altamente lustrada através destas unidades se deverem ser eficazes em tudo). Um problema pervasive que os aquarists enfrentem geralmente é claridade da água, ou descoloração à água. Quantos hobbyists você suporia o ozônio do uso a tempo integral para manter a claridade optimal da água? Quantos aquarists mudam as quantidades pequenas de carbono semanais em vez da revista mensal (para impedir o choque luminoso ou o stress)? Alguns povos não usam nenhum meio ou ozônio químico em tudo! Eu não estou dizendo que você necessita o carbono ou o ozônio manter a claridade a melhor da água, mas curto da água grande e freqüente não muda, lá é realmente nenhuma alternativa prática. Embora sua água não possa olhar particularmente amarela ou descolorada, descanso assegurado que mesmo uma descoloração ligeira após algumas semanas pode reduzir a penetração da luz. Se você tiver quaisquer dúvidas, a compra justa ou pede um medidor do lux e faz exame uma leitura before.and.after de uma aplicação do ozônio ou do carbono. Seu ironic que muitos aquarists gastam assim muito dinheiro em dispositivos elétricos, lâmpadas e eletricidade, contudo a falha a proseguir com tarefas simples da manutenção maximize o uso da luz produziram!

A introdução de lâmpadas da limpeza, de lentes e de tampas do tanque deve ser similarmente óbvia. Ainda, em nossas vidas ocupadas, nós esquecemo-nos frequentemente de manter fielmente estes, e handicap subseqüentemente nossos sistemas claros e criaturas photosynthetic. Eu prometo-lhe que a redução da luz de algumas das obstruções acima mencionadas é uma edição distante mais grande do que as diferenças frequentemente subtle entre alguns meses da idade em uma lâmpada devida para a recolocação ou mesmo a escolha entre colors/brands similar de muitos bulbos. Se você quiser começar a maioria de "estrondo para seu buck" com o aquário que se ilumina, o focalizar em manter sua ferragem e se preocupar mais menos sobre a busca para lâmpadas mágicas e medidas. Limpe todas as lâmpadas e lentes semanalmente para os mais melhores resultados e o distúrbio mínimo ou choque-os aos organismos iluminados.

Lendo isto distante, você pôde fàcilmente recolher que eu não sou um "ventilador grande" de usar medidores claros. No contrário, eu uso o lux e os medidores do PAR e incentivo fortemente a maioria de aquarists sérios comprar ou pedir um medidor para aprender informação fascinante e importante sobre a entrega da luz. Eu preach a a maioria cada de clube que do aquário eu visito que devem invest em uma unidade para que a sociedade compartilhe para alugar ou emprestar para fora. As leituras feitas exame em lâmpadas novas e do envelhecimento (pontos de referência e seguir sua degradação do desempenho) puderem dar uma indicação de quando sua hora de substituir bulbos. Os non-believers no uso do carbono podem encontrar apreciações novas em o que foi pensado previamente para ser água desobstruída do aquário. E o impacto apenas de um bocado pequeno da poeira ou dos restos em lâmpadas e em lentes pode realmente underscored com uma verificação da intensidade clara before.and.after uma limpeza. Sobretudo, embora, use um medidor claro meramente como uma guia e não em regra geral - bem como um medidor de ORP. Os medidores redox (ORP) e claros ajudarão a um tune informed do aquarist e tweak seus hábitos do husbandry para o macacão melhor do sucesso - mais, nenhuns mais menos.

Engraçado, mas eu ouvem ainda reservations a este dia dos aquarists e os distribuidores que têm medos ou interesses sobre os corais crescidos estufa que acclimating às luzes artificiais. Com todo o respeito devido, a lógica atrás desta linha do raciocínio (ou falte disso) confunde-me?!? Como é essa os corais coletados do selvagem, como o mais ainda seja, difira dos corais crescidos localmente ou regionalmente em uma estufa? Nenhum dúvida, coral selvagem forçado da coleção e os rigors da importação são preparados mais menos para acclimate ao lighting artificial do que são estabelecidos sadia, animais domésticos domèstica produzidos. Este mention de corais cultivados é um digression ligeiro, mas nonetheless fala ainda à edição subjacente real: o adaptability do coral a uma escala larga da luz. Os povos com do "exposições tradicionais do recife jardim" devem fazer exame da vantagem desta para ter toda a esperança do sucesso a longo prazo. Com uma mistura larga da espécie que tem necessidades e preferências diferentes do lighting, um hobbyist deve inclinar-se para o denominador comum o mais baixo e esperançosamente não incluirá tankmates terrìvel incompatíveis com necessidades bruta diferentes ou tolerâncias para a luz. Com a espécie que requer umas intensidades claras mais elevadas, o aquarist pode compensar para a falta da luz, e a produção dos zooxanthellae, pela alimentação extra. Interessante, a aproximação oposta não trabalha. Aquele é dizer, para o exemplo, os corais que derivam 75% de seu nutrition dos produtos da fotossíntese symbiotic não podem ser compensados para uma falta do alimento (o 25% restante de seu nutrition diário da alimentação organismal ou absorbtive) com "luz extra" (nem na duração nem na intensidade). A maioria todos os de corais necessitam ser alimentados regularmente!


Deixe nos desviar preferivelmente alguma de nossa energia dos interesses, e especial debates, sobre o "mais melhores" lighting e foco artificiais nos animais - não apenas a ferragem. Assim muitas das criaturas que nós nos mantemos para ocorrer sobre uma escala muito larga em recifes por uma escala notável do valor (como corais</I> elegantes _de Catalaphyllia_ e alguns acroporids separados por mais de 20 medidores)! Sim... a mesma espécie, mas exposição profundamente diferente de colônias dispersadas à luz. Em tais circunstâncias, as medidas específicas do excesso dos argumentos da luz tornam-se particularmente moot, e o valor de feedings melhorados (para compensar para deficiências na luz) e de fluxo da água (para health/growth melhor) torna-se mais aparente. 

Em uma frase, eu penso que demasiada atenção está pagada às edições do lighting. Com a disponibilidade de diversos tipos da lâmpada e tipos (tempo testado e favorecido por um consenso), eu sou satisfeito usar e recomendar bulbos tais como Ushio, Aqualine, radium e Iwasaki well-established sem obsessing demasiado minutia do excesso. Além disso, com a maioria de aquarists que mantêm do "os tanques do recife jardim" com misturas unnatural dos corais (números e concentrações elevados da espécie), as expectativas para resultados optimal com todos os espécimes na exposição são claramente unrealistic! Há algumas generalizações sobre a luz que uma maioria dos aquarists enlata (talvez) concorda. Faça exame d como minha opinião e nada mais. As lâmpadas com uma avaliação e uma cor PAR mais elevadas as mais próximas à luz do dia (bàsicamente os 6500 bulbos de K) tendem a suportar o crescimento o mais rápido entre a espécie geralmente mantida no comércio. Uns cnidarians mais profundos do zooxanthellate da água com pigments que apresentam fluorescência atrativa (isto é, corallimorphs, Fungiids e a outra espécie so-called dos LPS) parecem manter-se muito bem sob umas lâmpadas mais azuis (20.000 bulbos de K). E (com razão boa) as 10.000 lâmpadas sempre populares de K parecem oferecer um contrapeso agradável entre o crescimento e a cor aesthetic para a maioria de espécie popular. Outra vez, estas são somente generalizações brutas... contudo a maioria oprimindo dos aquarists não está abrigando exposições do biotope, e não tem assim nenhuma direita ou razão esperar uma solução costurada para desafios do lighting sobre exposições do recife do jardim. 

Assim nós voltamos outra vez à introdução da adaptação, ou do acclimation. É o cavalo inoperante que eu estou tentando bater aqui. O tema retornando: por favor, por favor, por favor - obsessing parado sobre a busca para "o grail holy" do lighting do recife. Não existe. Do conselho acima e de um consenso inteligente de outras fontes, escolha um sistema claro respeitável de uma companhia estabelecida e seja satisfeito com sua escolha. Nós podemos então focalizar nossas energias em maneiras melhores acclimate corais. Por muitos anos eu tenho recomendado uma técnica favorita chamada da "o método tela." Esta não é ciência do foguete, meus amigos. Melhor que comece corais novos no fundo de um aquário e trabalhe-os lentamente acima do recife a seu destino final, como foi a tradição, nós fazemos exame de uma aproximação mais direta. Coloque corais, anemones, plantas ou algas novas no ponto preferido na exposição muito do começo. Sobre a tampa do aquário, ou em cima da sustentação improvisada tal como as hastes do PVC, coloque uma pilha da tela plástica ou a ferragem veste (o volume flyscreen usado para janelas ou portas) os quadrados dentro cortados que são ligeiramente maiores do que a pegada do organismo novo que nós acclimating. Sobre uma dúzia as folhas serão bastantes. Na sombra desta tela, o coral novo pode ajustar muito delicadamente ao lighting novo pela remoção de uma única folha de tela cada outro dia ou assim para um par das semanas até que todas as folhas estejam removidas. Todos os interesses sobre deficiências na luz podem possivelmente allayed com feedings regulares ou outras provisões (refugia, organics dissolvidos adequados, areia que agitam, etc..) para nossos alimentadores do filtro. Há certamente muitas outras maneiras da novela de acclimating os corais dignos de uma discussão separada completamente. Um acclimation delicado é particularmente importante para corais recentemente importados. Embora pudessem ter vindo de um lugar no recife com a luz solar muito mais brilhante do que suas lâmpadas artificiais, o tempo prolongado em prender e em trânsito na luz ou na escuridão não ofuscante do ponto da coleção ao destino final (seu aquário home do seu comerciante tanque ou) era provável uma semana ou mais. O choque luminoso é frequentemente o insulto final aos corais cansados forçado e da "estrada". Os corais novos necessitam ser segurados conservadora e um acclimation gradual às luzes brilhantes do recife é sempre uma aproximação segura.

Estes sugestões e pensamentos apresentados aqui são mas um perspective do homem. Se eu der você pausa para reconsider hábitos e husbandry, ou aliviou alguma ansiedade que você pode ter tido sobre os componentes caros e importantes da iluminação para seus aquários do recife, a seguir eu sucedi. Melhor da sorte a você em todos seus esforços, Anthony Calfo.

----------

